# look at my new baby!!



## beke2353 (May 13, 2013)

Love her ...her name is rose! This is my third one.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's sweet! Love her name. Same name that I gave my Pekin duck I got this Spring.  Her buddy is Jack.


----------



## beke2353 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks!!! Here is my bantam and rose together!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Wat breed is ur bantam


----------



## PhatJack (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice little chick!


----------



## beke2353 (May 13, 2013)

I believe she is a barred rock bantam


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

She's a sweet...


----------

